# Oval jig



## winemaker (17 Jan 2014)

Found this and thought it was interesting https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WE57RMsNB1M


----------



## woodfarmer (17 Jan 2014)

Bit disappointing, I was hoping to see how the jig was made. I did notice his toolrest had lots of clearance. Has given me an idea.


----------



## CHJ (17 Jan 2014)

If you search Oval Turnings on the forum you will come up with several links.

One of which is here:- by " Ad de Crom" who is a great exponent of Oval turnings.

improvement-for-my-oval-turnings-t45036.html

Ad de Crom has not posted since june 2011 but was still visiting the forum as of dec 2013.


----------



## Roger C (17 Jan 2014)

A very good friend of mine here in Pretoria does eliptical turnings 300 mm deep vases on a oliver lathe with a eliptical chuck which he made. Unfortunately he is not o fay with computers. I will ask him to make a short video and I will post it on this site.


----------



## SVB (18 Jan 2014)

I think vicmarc did a oval jig some years ago- expensive iirc (£1500+). A lot of engineering in it (toothed belt driven cams and linear slides) so doubt they made much on each sold given limited volume. Interesting and perhaps something someone like AWGB etc could buy / rent etc but other than that.......

Simon


----------



## J-G (20 Jan 2014)

This is my first post so hope I don't offend any rules - I have viewed the guide-lines but you never know!!

I came across David Springett's video about 3 years ago and was disappointed to find that his book with plans was out of print. Seldom undaunted, I did more research and found Volmer and Holtzapffel which only fired my imagination further but didn't provide sufficient detail to set about building a 'chuck' to suit my Myford Super7. What I did find was a sketch of the basic principles involved, so from that I set about designing a 'device' from scratch. After many iterations and much head-scratching I was 'over-the-moon' when last week I drew an ellipse with a felt-tipped pen (on the lathe). 

There are still problems to be ironed out but MkII of the work holding part is now well under way and I've produced two items. 

The images of the chuck itself are taken with it dismounted from the lathe.


----------



## J-G (26 Jan 2014)

MkII of the 'chuck' is now in use and is so much better. I now need to work on MkII of the back plate which will provide screw adjustable eccentricity. A SketchUp file could be made available should anyone have an interest.

Two more pieces made : another Pill-box in Olive plus a Cameo Broach in Walnut and Mother of Pearl. This will eventually have an Ebony silhouette of my grand-daughter cut into the MoP.


----------



## dickm (26 Jan 2014)

Brilliant - looks like a really good design and well executed. Oval work from a lathe always intrigues.


----------



## monkeybiter (26 Jan 2014)

> A SketchUp file could be made available should anyone have an interest.



I for one would be very interested to see the details of your method. The results look very good.


----------



## J-G (26 Jan 2014)

monkeybiter":cdvuf43s said:


> > A SketchUp file could be made available should anyone have an interest.
> 
> 
> 
> I for one would be very interested to see the details of your method. The results look very good.



It seems that I don't yet have the rights to send PMs - or I haven't yet discovered how - nor can I see an e-mail address for you MIke.

The SketchUp file is 15Mb so I've put it on my web-site - I put the URL here but it seems I'm not allowed to post links nor attach a file with my web-site details so I need some advice as to how we can exchange information - - -

There is only one file on the site at the moment so you can't miss it - I've closed up all the components so that you can see the 'chuck' in its working position, to see the 'inner workings' you'll have to pull them apart

I assume that you already have Google SketchUp so as long as it is at least Version 8 you should be able to open it.


----------



## monkeybiter (27 Jan 2014)

All sorted, thanks J-G


----------



## paulking (27 Jan 2014)

I am intrested in finding out more about this too Please,
Paul


----------



## paul-c (27 Jan 2014)

hi j-g
i also would be interested in making one of these.
thanks for sharing
paul-c


----------



## procell (27 Jan 2014)

Likewise J-G 
I only have access to basic power tools like drill, router table and band saw. Would it be possible to build it with these basic tools?
If it helps you can probably put your web site on here if you do not include anything up to and including www.
ie: ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/oval-jig-t76660.html?sid=1f76f4447165216226e2601deb1d820c


----------



## J-G (27 Jan 2014)

procell":3ni87xp1 said:


> Likewise J-G
> I only have access to basic power tools like drill, router table and band saw. Would it be possible to build it with these basic tools?



I think you would have some difficulty without access to even a small 'mill' - I have a Proxxon - but I also have a Myford 7 which is permanently set up as a Horizontal Mill with a vertical slide. And there are many turned components which require a high degree of accuracy - the 115mm ball race in particular - which I doubt could be done free hand on a wood turning lathe - for the self-centreing chuck you would need Right & Left-hand threads. Although 'allthread' is available I had to buy left-hand taps because a simple nut wouldn't do the job.

Now that I have done more than the minimum posts I should be able to post the web URL - I'll leave the www off  
special-time.co.uk/drawings
there is only the one file there so you can't miss it.

JG


----------



## bugbear (27 Jan 2014)

I have a design for an oval chuck in one of my old (circa 1900) books - would people be interested in a period piece?

I'd also have to find the right book ...

BugBear


----------



## bugbear (28 Jan 2014)

Here we go, circa 1900.











BugBear


----------



## monkeybiter (28 Jan 2014)

Good description, thanks.


----------

